# Top Shot Season 3 part 2



## DA SWO (Aug 11, 2011)

Watched it on-line last night.
Thought the team picking was funny, and I enjoyed the competition.  The Blue Team almost lost the advantage the SEAL gave them.  The Chritian Camp Guy was smart enough to know when to shut up.

Amanda deserved to lose, and she isn't hot for those who watch the show.


----------

